
What Went Wrong: Campus Unrest, Viewpoint Diversity, and Freedom of Speech - nkurz
http://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/campus-unrest-viewpoint-diversity-and-freedom-of-speech/
======
pigpaws
Good article overall. It points things out in dry, politically-correct grammar
with good references.

Cliffs Notes Version: Snowflakes. Precious, unchallenged snowflakes and their
parents are what went wrong. When everyone started getting 'participation
trophies' and parents stopped keeping score so as not to hurt feelings.

The only way to "fix" it: life experience without safety nets, mommy pouring
over every skinned knee, and without the ability to complain about getting
your feelings hurt. If they didn't hurt, they wouldn't be called "feelings".

"Kids" don't realize that scars are not reminders of your failures, they are
signs of overcoming something. Too bad people today are too afraid of getting
scars to try anything...

